# Question about water bottles



## GLENMAR (Mar 22, 2013)

When I used to raise rabbits 100 yrs ago, I used crocks 
for water. Now I am using bottles. Once the babies come out
of the nest box, will they learn from Mom how to drink from the bottles?
Or do I need to add some crocks. I think crocks will get spilled.


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 22, 2013)

they won't drink for a while, they will continue to nurse, but Mom will teach them when the time comes.  Actually, they will learn from watching Mom, getting thirsty and being inquisitive.


----------



## GLENMAR (Mar 22, 2013)

That's what I thought. 
Thanks.


----------



## nawma (Mar 25, 2013)

I have several adult rabbits that refuse to use bottles so those cages have water crocks that hang from cage.


----------



## brentr (Mar 25, 2013)

nawma said:
			
		

> I have several adult rabbits that refuse to use bottles so those cages have water crocks that hang from cage.


My experience has been that a rabbit that "refuses" to use water bottles will come around if there is no other source of water available.  

Bottles are less messy, and easier to use in my opinion.


----------



## Livestock lover (Apr 26, 2013)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> When I used to raise rabbits 100 yrs ago, I used crocks
> for water. Now I am using bottles. Once the babies come out
> of the nest box, will they learn from Mom how to drink from the bottles?
> Or do I need to add some crocks. I think crocks will get spilled.


They will learn fast once they stop nursing.


----------

